# Sound Card identification and Sound Update



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

I purchased a used Accucraft West Side Shay a while back and am trying to determine which sound card is installed. While it works the sound is not ideal, you can hear it loop through the wav file, was going to see if I could upload a new sample but it appears this one is pretty old. Any ideas?


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Soundtraxx; Sierra Large Scale Sound System card.

Out of production for many years. Manufacturer is still around. Last I recall they could change the sound file with a chip replacement and that was about it.

Michael


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you Michael, reaching out to them now to see what is best approach, new card or replacement.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

They are great cards for those who run track power and are in fairly high demand. You can replace the battery (prone to failure) with three supercaps in series and this has been outlined elsewhere on the forum.

They also made a Shay card. I have one in my Shay. Maybe you could find a trade?


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Todd, will see if I can find the thread showing how to replace them. The current wiring leaves a bit to be desired (duct tape used rather than heat shrink) so I am debating how much I want to clean it up. 

If anyone is interested in a trade or selling their Shay card I would be interested in seeing if we could come up with a deal.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

I would go with RailPro, not the least expensive way to go, but a top quality system. Old electronics are just what they are, old outdated, and have no value. I've purchased many used engines with electronics systems that are out dated and I just take them out and put new in. Taking an older engine and turning it into a top running engine will give you many hours of enjoyment for less then a new price.

trainman


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael Glavin said:


> Out of production for many years. Manufacturer is still around. Last I recall they could change the sound file with a chip replacement and that was about it.


I bought a few of these from Rog when he switched to Phoenix. A few years ago (10?) I contacted Soundtraxx and they re-loaded the EPROM for me - yours is labelled 'Early Mogul'. I'm not sure they can/will still do this.
I quite liked the sound. I had one in an EBT Mikado with a big speaker from Jonathan (EMW, now out of business.) The power was a big pair of batteries, so I had to use an "optical isolator" to feed power. I even still have a kit from Soundtraxx to build an isolator, as I have an RGS Goose version of the Sierra.

If your sound isn't great, I'd check that you are getting proper chuff triggering from the cylinders - this is a Shay after all. I'd also suspect the speaker might be getting old - a modern 2" with a big magnet might vastly improve things!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Trainman

I heard "your" steam sounds, there are only 3. I think that your statement "*Old electronics are just what they are, old outdated, and have no value.* " will garner you no respect, certainly little credibility. There are many locos out there using the Sierra and old Phoenix cards, and especially for steam, they sound pretty darn good.

I see about half of your posts are promoting RailPro, we get it, you like it. I have decoders that make your RailPro sound inferior, so maybe we can stick to helping the OP instead of telling him his stuff is junk and he needs to buy "your" stuff.

By the way, "you" do not have a Shay sound, and that is a distinctive sound, as opposed to light/medium/heavy steam.

FSTS2K:

You might be able to contact Dave Goodson (remember TOC?) and he might have a shay one you could trade. He definitely can tell you what can be done with the existing sound card. He's still here on MLS.

Greg


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

True, RailPro does not have very good steam sounds, they are a diesel oriented company, so I wouldn't look for better steam sounds at this time, I wouldn't want RailPro for steam either. 

trainman


----------

